# Cheapest RCM Dongle kit



## giovany86 (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello everyone 

Near december i'll buy a Switch Lite, i already have a normal switch (bought on december 2017) and i'm looking for some suggestions / help about dongles and RCM.

Today i'd like to know what is the best (and cheapest) rcm payload kit :o

So, i need your suggestions with pros and cons 

Have a good day and thanks for reading 

Edit : 
As @Jiehfeng said


Jiehfeng said:


> Here's one from Ali Express, choose shipping from United States.



For me, it's the best (and cheapest) RCM Dongle kit which come with preinstalled payloads as Hekate, Atmosphere, SXOS, ReiNX, you can also remove everything and install your own payload anywhere you want in it (it act as a USB Flash drive when connected to a PC via Micro-USB cable)


----------



## Hayato213 (Aug 8, 2019)

RCM Loader one would probably be the cheapest RCM Dongle, but keep in mind that the switch lite would be patched unit.


----------



## giovany86 (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks for answering, i know that the switch lite will be a patched unit, the dongle will be for my original switch that i already have because when i'll get my new switch i'll transfer everything to it and then use some homebrews on the other


----------



## Teletron1 (Aug 8, 2019)

I paid 10$ for the rcm loader at Ali (took less than 2 weeks to arrive) ,cheapest way use your android or computer and a paperclip


----------



## Rik80 (Aug 8, 2019)

giovany86 said:


> Thanks for answering, i know that the switch lite will be a patched unit, the dongle will be for my original switch that i already have because when i'll get my new switch i'll transfer everything to it and then use some homebrews on the other



Ive just bought 3 RCM Loader dongles fromAliexpress, just on the off hcance some never arrived, well they all did.
I could sell you one if you want, you'llget it far quicker than Aiexpress delivery time
If it helps, i could update the payloads for you also for Atmosphere Kosmos, SX oS, ReinX etc

PM if interested.

Its the xyz ones, i use one on my swithc and works a charm

Im in the UK


----------



## scowl1994 (Aug 18, 2019)

Rik80 said:


> Ive just bought 3 RCM Loader dongles fromAliexpress, just on the off hcance some never arrived, well they all did.
> I could sell you one if you want, you'llget it far quicker than Aiexpress delivery time
> If it helps, i could update the payloads for you also for Atmosphere Kosmos, SX oS, ReinX etc
> 
> ...



Sorry to resurrect the thread, but do you still have one available? Also in the UK!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 19, 2019)

Hayato213 said:


> RCM Loader one would probably be the cheapest RCM Dongle, but keep in mind that the switch lite would be patched unit.


Also has to be said that even though it's one of the cheapest it's also one of the best dongles on the market right now. Basically never has to be charged, has all the features you could want, a cool design, and the included jig (which is of good quality) fits right into a slot on the dongle.


----------



## Riggidy (Sep 30, 2019)

What’s the best usa seller?


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 14, 2019)

Do you find the USA seller? I have bought one RCMLoader already, came to my bother's house in UK for 8 days, but I'm living in US, if there is a US seller, that will be better for me.


----------



## dxxshore (Oct 14, 2019)

So why not just use foil to connect 9 and 10 pins, always worked for me.


----------



## switchjustswitch (Oct 14, 2019)

I bought it at txswitch before, they are very cheap...I think you can have a look


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 14, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> Do you find the USA seller? I have bought one RCMLoader already, came to my bother's house in UK for 8 days, but I'm living in US, if there is a US seller, that will be better for me.



Here's one from Ali Express, choose shipping from United States.


----------

